# Angelwax Enigma vs Fifth Element



## Zophos (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi guys,

I was planning on buying Angelwax Ti-22 and one of the waxes mentioned above to top it up with. I have read opinions about both waxes with the fifth element providing a show-car shine, while the enigma being more durable. Can anyone who has used both do a direct comparison?

Thank you!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Great Angelwax comparison test Forensic detailing Youtube.

.




The waxes are reviewed at the end of the video.
Harry


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have both in panel pot size,not used Fifth Element yet but have used Enigma. Still not sure I felt underwhelmed by Enigma easy to use and looked nice but it just did not last at all for some reason.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Ross said:


> I have both in panel pot size,not used Fifth Element yet but have used Enigma. Still not sure I felt underwhelmed by Enigma easy to use and looked nice but it just did not last at all for some reason.


Same boat as your tbh. looks wise enigma looked epic. But wasn't too inporessed with it tbh. I much prefer AG UHD


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Preferred fifth element out of the two. Cheaper and looks just as good as Enigma. Maybe there is something in the name. I felt underwhelmed with enigma too tbh, beaded well but held on to the beads even at speed. Strange wax that.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

So glad I didn't buy the full size pot of Enigma,saw Jon on Forensic detailing raving about it so thought I would try it but quite disappointed with it.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I use fifth element and really like it..very nice to apply..a little goes a long way.slightly grabby to remove but it leaves a brilliant glossy finish with great beading.sorry havent used enigma

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Enigma is a dream to use. Goes on and comes off the panel so well.

Fifth Element is just as durable as Enigma, water behavior is similar and for me, Fifth Element looks better on a black car (Enigma is very reflective, Fifth Element more of a show wax).

If I had to pick between the two, regardless of cost, I would choose Fifth Element.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a tester pot of fifth element and it's done 3 cars with half of it left and it does seem to last well! It's hands down the best wax I've used


----------

